# Best Cheesemaking Book?



## passionfleur (Aug 12, 2012)

I ordered the Farmstead Creamery Advisor for how to start the business and will hopefully get my Mastering Artisan Cheesemaking out soon. 

Any other suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

200 Easy Homemade cheese recipes By Debre Amrein Boyes
This book has easy to understand directions for the novice 
Have fun making cheese
Stan


----------



## passionfleur (Aug 12, 2012)

opalcab said:


> 200 Easy Homemade cheese recipes By Debre Amrein Boyes
> This book has easy to understand directions for the novice
> Have fun making cheese
> Stan


Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## Farmsteader (Nov 7, 2008)

We have been using Rikki Carrols book, she also sells wax at a good price with supplies , new england cheese making , search it and you will see, buy the latest published . Happy are the Cheese Makers,


----------



## melwynnd (Dec 25, 2004)

I like "Cheese Making At Home (The Complete Illustrated Guide)" by Don Radke.

It was written before cheese making supply companies, so it doesn't require a lot of 'stuff' for the recipes.

You can find it used on Amazon for around $7.

Sherry


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Fankhauser's Cheese Page 
I have the books, this is the best info I've found yet! AND it's FREE!!! Yes, I've made cheese's from his directions and they turned out wonderfully! And I'm going to make some more, and it'll be from his directions.


----------

